# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Huid uitslag

## bastiaan

hallo ik bne bastiaan en ik ben 15 jaar. Ik heb op dit momend koorts [nu al 3 dagen] maar volgens mij neemd het nu af maar ik heb ook erg last van uitslag op mijn binnen kant van mijn been en onder mijn navel. Mijn vraag is daarom ook of iemand weet wat dit kan zijn en of dit met koorts te maken heeft of niet. Trouwens het jeukt eigelijk net zo heel erg. Volgens mij is het dus geen gorelroos maar wie ben ik om dat te zeggen. Ik zou het heel fijn vinden als iemand mij advies kon geven over dit onderwerp.
groetjes bastiaan b v d

----------

Hallo Bastiaan.

Ik las net even jou berichtje. Als je koorts hebt gehad kan het ook een reactie daar van zijn of als je misschien voor de koorts medicijnen had ingenomen, dan kan het een allergische reactie daarvan zijn.

Ook zit ik nog te denken aan een schimmelinfectie omdat je het ook onder je navel hebt. Kijk het nog even aan als ik jou was, en anders er even mee naar de huisarts gaan. Die kan je er wat voor geven waardoor het geneest. Spreek uit ervaring.

Nu, het beste ermee. Een moeder.  :Wink:

----------


## bastiaan

ok heel erg bedankt voor uw advies :-*

----------

